# How much bandwidth?



## Shrek (May 28, 2022)

How much bandwidth to the outside world do you need versus how much do you have?

I was fortunate enough to have 100 Mbps and it seems more than I actually need; if it was an option to save money, I would choose slower.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 28, 2022)

Hi,
All I can say is if you go from 900+ mbps to 100-+ mbps you notice the change


----------



## P4-630 (May 28, 2022)

I have 150 down now , prices will go up by about 2 EUROs per July but then I get a speedbump to 200 down from my ISP.


----------



## Volvo240 (May 28, 2022)

200Mbps download, like 15Mpbs upload. I would love to have 1Gbit. Our router probably can't handle that though XD


----------



## P4-630 (May 28, 2022)

Back in 2003 I had my first ADSL broadband connection , no wifi back then and a superfast 2mbps!!
I was used to dial-up but now was able to use the internet 24/7 if I wanted without additional costs!!


----------



## Splinterdog (May 28, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> Back in 2003 I had my first ADSL broadband connection , no wifi back then and a superfast 2mbps!!
> I was used to dial-up but now was able to use the internet 24/7 if I wanted without additional costs!!


We also had ADSL back then with British Telecom and you could double the speed by joining two lines or something, but then you got charged twice if I remember correctly.
We also have 100Mbps which is perfectly fine for the time being.


----------



## Shrek (May 28, 2022)

My provider recently moved me from 100 Mbps to 200-300 Mbps (for the same price) but it doesn't make a great difference in practice; they have a 30 Mbps option which I'm not allowed, but if it ever becomes a (cheaper) option, I am wondering if I should take it.

We have a competitor laying fiber and such competition may give me options.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 28, 2022)

Hi,
Lower you go the more you notice speed changes 

Fiber hell you're in giga land hard to slow that shit down


----------



## Rhein7 (May 28, 2022)

Have 40/7 mbps here in SE Asia for around $23 per month. For regular browsing/streaming is enough I guess but only got like 25 mbps from Steam so it feels like a chore if I want to download 20+ GB games which are increasingly common nowadays. :/


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 28, 2022)

Splinterdog said:


> We also had ADSL back then with British Telecom and you could double the speed by joining two lines or something, but then you got charged twice if I remember correctly.
> We also have 100Mbps which is perfectly fine for the time being.


It was called Pair Bonding which was used by VDSL in 2013, Idk if anyone does it anymore because there is Vectoring and ofc fiber.



Shrek said:


> My provider recently moved me from 100 Mbps to 200-300 Mbps (for the same price) but it doesn't make a great difference in practice; they have a 30 Mbps option which I'm not allowed, but if it ever becomes a (cheaper) option, I am wondering if I should take it.
> 
> We have a competitor laying fiber and such competition may give me options.


Well see what they offer in price and if your current company won't budge then they lose a customer.


----------



## GerKNG (May 28, 2022)

1000/50 + landline and free modem.
39,99€ per month (permanently)
i really like it especially with game sizes these days. downloading with around 120MB/s is insane


----------



## phill (May 30, 2022)

I've been recently very lucky with a fibre upgrade and install into my home, so I've gone from a 30/5 FTTC connection to a 950/200 FTTP connection and jesus wow...   the difference is unreal and seeing download speeds from Steam as an example instead of 3.5MB to 4MB/sec to 118MB/sec (the fastest so far) its a night and day thing.  I'm actually paying less for the full fibre connection as well, so, win win I say.

I believe the price is fixed forever but for 2 years, it doesn't go up via cost of living or whatever you'd like to call it as    I'm very happy and lucky  

However, I have had to upgrade my home network now on a few PCs since with my 1Gb wired network and now the 950Mb or 1Gb (not miles off) I do find my downloads slow down when doing a network transfer and downloading online, so 10Gb is the way forward.   This setup is a bit of a stop gap for the moment but its amazing to see 1GB/sec transfer rates over your network


----------



## cvaldes (May 30, 2022)

The bandwidth I need and the bandwidth I have seems to have matched for many years despite being on a pretty ghetto DSL connection. 

Fiber is not available in my condo complex and I despite the local cable monopoly (Comcast Xfinity) which I used for a couple of years.

It is worth pointing out that 

Have ≠ Need ≠ Want

Sure, I'd love one of those crazy fast fiber connections consumers in South Korea and Japan enjoy but I am not paying hundreds of US dollars for such a connection. 

As far as I can tell, U.S. cellular service and broadband Internet service are massively overpriced. I realize that much of this has to do with the lack of U.S. federal government subsidies. 

Fifty years ago, the United States of America had the best telecommunications infrastructure on the planet. Today, the USA is no longer the leader due to lack of prioritization by the government in categorizing Internet access as a basic need.


----------



## austinrider (May 31, 2022)

Lucky they recently lit up our neighborhood with City owned fiber ran all the way into the house. For $60/mo, 1gbit/1gbit service and no data cap it's unbeatable. Pretty cool for being about 50mi North of Denver!


----------



## Icon Charlie (May 31, 2022)

Here is what I can say on going from 175 mps to 600 mps  while playing Overwatch.  +5 Fps difference.   And that is all.  It does not matter how much you get down the line if you have your usual choke points. Things are not going to matter that much.

I say for most of my life I've been doing fine with under 200 mps.  I only had to upgrade my cable package because I was pretty much forced too. 

The extra bandwidth is when you have multiple items going on at the same time.  

Years ago there was software that did regulate packet sharing as well as packet compression down the line.


----------



## bonehead123 (Jun 1, 2022)

shhhh....

Although my account is supposed to be a 150 down/15 up, I just ran 5x speedtests, and got an avg of 242.16 down, 21.07 up, for my $80/mo...

And I be downloadin multiple fairly big files from the office PDQ (100-900GB each), as well as streamin my tunes & browsin da net too 

Would I like a faster connection ? sure.... but for now, I seem to have sufficient bandwidth for my needs.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 1, 2022)

austinrider said:


> Lucky they recently lit up our neighborhood with City owned fiber ran all the way into the house. For $60/mo, 1gbit/1gbit service and no data cap it's unbeatable. Pretty cool for being about 50mi North of Denver!


So how is the modem hooked up inside? Ethernet or Fiber because the ONT is fiber and typically to ethernet for the modem itself


----------



## austinrider (Jun 1, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> So how is the modem hooked up inside? Ethernet or Fiber because the ONT is fiber and typically to ethernet for the modem itself


Fiber from the sandbox streetside all the way into the house/ONT where the structured wiring enclosure with copper ethernet leads out to the rest of the place.


----------



## Steevo (Jun 1, 2022)

Wireless Ubiquity point to point, slow, and depending on the tower load and how much you stream they might kick your node for 5 minutes and the random ports they block that no one seems to know how to unblock. All for $80 a month. Supposed to be 30/5 but its actually like 25/5, I see them running new fiber up through the hills though......


----------



## Shrek (Jun 1, 2022)

Good to know that 30 Mbps is probably not going to cut it and I should just stick with what I have.


----------



## agent_x007 (Jun 1, 2022)

I have symmetric 1Gbps over FTTH, and I use 1Gbit wired LAN everywhere with AC Wave2 router.
So, I'm pretty much set until my PCs are able to do 10Gbps I think ?


----------



## Sithaer (Jun 1, 2022)

I have this in my household currently but to be honest its completely overkill for my needs.


Can get up to 500/30 or so.
Before this we had 100/10 Mbps and I was fine with that, for my use case stability is a lot more important since sometimes I play MMOs and such.
Getting kicked/DCed out of raids,etc is not fun at all or getting killed in Diablo 3 Hardcore mode when I happen to play that is even less fun. _'Had a few close calls already cause of connection issues but I got lucky..'
_
I guess the only upside of this is that I don't have to care about re DLing bigger games if I have to.


----------



## Shrek (Jun 1, 2022)

Perhaps it is good that 30 Mbps is not an option for me.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 2, 2022)

austinrider said:


> Fiber from the sandbox streetside all the way into the house/ONT where the structured wiring enclosure with copper ethernet leads out to the rest of the place



Ok the green line on the nokia looks like fiber, so that looks like your PON-ONT (Passive Optical Network Optical Network Terminal) which goes to ethernet to a Gateway.

I used to do Copper and Fiber Installs in 2013 for AT&T, my Neighborhood is just getting FTTH/FTTP as of last year. I havent found a reason to switch as the copper plant has been good for over 40 years (encapsulated terminals) I'm just wondering how much the designs have progressed.

Get a pic of the nokia unit-just the part number.

do not post the serial #, mac address/ip address.


----------



## austinrider (Jun 2, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Ok the green line on the nokia looks like fiber, so that looks like your PON-ONT (Passive Optical Network Optical Network Terminal) which goes to ethernet to a Gateway.
> 
> I used to do Copper and Fiber Installs in 2013 for AT&T, my Neighborhood is just getting FTTH/FTTP as of last year. I havent found a reason to switch as the copper plant has been good for over 40 years (encapsulated terminals) I'm just wondering how much the designs have progressed.
> 
> ...


It's a Nokia G-010G-A (Nokia 7368 ISAM G-010G-A ONT | Advanced Media Technologies, Inc. (goamt.com)). I opted for just the ONT and have my own router/switches/access-points. They also have an ONT wireless router (AC) but it's already outdated. And charge +$10/mo on that. They also offer 10gig/10gig service but it's overkill and costly at $300/mo.


----------



## oobymach (Jun 2, 2022)

I live in Canada and finally am on an unlimited data plan but it's costly ($80/mo) and not fast (5mbit).


----------



## Shrek (Jun 2, 2022)

5Mbps seems a bit slow... I'm trying to figure out 'how low can I go'


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 2, 2022)

austinrider said:


> It's a Nokia G-010G-A (Nokia 7368 ISAM G-010G-A ONT | Advanced Media Technologies, Inc. (goamt.com)). I opted for just the ONT and have my own router/switches/access-points. They also have an ONT wireless router (AC) but it's already outdated. And charge +$10/mo on that. They also offer 10gig/10gig service but it's overkill and costly at $300/mo.


Well that design methodology I saw in 2019, thanks for the info, so it has changed quite a bit,

The ONTs were pretty big then (installed where the NID is, same size as an old INID for bonded pair vdsl/adsl) funny enough we used a phone hand set called a "butt-set" to activate BPONTs and GPONTs, then cat5e+ was hooked to a red ethernet port on the 2Wire/Arris Gateways.



oobymach said:


> I live in Canada and finally am on an unlimited data plan but it's costly ($80/mo) and not fast (5mbit).


Filters through out house?


----------



## mashie (Jun 3, 2022)

I have noticed a difference going from 80/20, 200/200, 500/500 and to the current 900/900.

The interesting part is that that the monthly cost has remained pretty much the same throughout at around £30.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Jun 3, 2022)

200/50 and I wouldn't mind faster, but it's not worth the extra cost here.


----------



## masterdeejay (Jun 3, 2022)

Here in Hungary we have very good speeds in the bigger cities (all flat in the block have optical cable for phone, tv and internet). Unlimited 1000Mbit download and 300Mbit upload (100-200 for real) for 5000Huf/month (that is like 13 Usd) and that include 96 digital TV channels in HD. I have Mikrotik RB3011 router. And i also have two extra sim cards with 30gb data limit (1000 Huf each per month ~3 usd).
But that is not the fastest, we can have 2Gbit but it requires special router or only two pc-s can use that bandwidth.  It is a little funny because it is almost the worst place in EU (almost the lowest salary) but the internet is fast and stable.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 3, 2022)

mashie said:


> I have noticed a difference going from 80/20, 200/200, 500/500 and to the current 900/900.
> 
> The interesting part is that that the monthly cost has remained pretty much the same throughout at around £30.



Yeah because there is a Counter Gauge.

Just understand 6 Mbps is 766/768 KBps.

1 Mb is 0.125 MB, 1 Gb is .125 GB


----------



## mashie (Jun 3, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Yeah because there is a Counter Gauge.
> 
> Just understand 6 Mbps is 766/768 KBps.
> 
> 1 Mb is 0.125 MB, 1 Gb is .125 GB


I know how bandwidth is calculated, in my case the upload speed is now 45x faster on FTTH than it was on VDSL.

See it this way, if I nail my Torrent client sharing Linux ISO's, then I push around 3.6TB/h (~100MB/s).


----------



## Shrek (Jun 3, 2022)

I still recall my first modem (2400 baud) where I could thrill at the ability to connect from home. It was in Italy when only state-owned equipment was allowed and snuck in a modem from the USA; but I never did get to use an acoustic coupler.


----------



## RealKGB (Jun 3, 2022)

Currently have 500 down 20 up, used to have 150 down 50 up.
The boosted download speed is nice because I download a lot of stuff from Apple's CDN, but the slower upload speed makes releasing new builds of Super Timmy Wii annoying.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 4, 2022)

mashie said:


> I know how bandwidth is calculated, in my case the upload speed is now 45x faster on FTTH than it was on VDSL.
> 
> See it this way, if I nail my Torrent client sharing Linux ISO's, then I push around 3.6TB/h (~100MB/s).



6 Mbps x45= 270 Mbps x.125= 33.75 MBps


----------



## InVasMani (Jun 4, 2022)

It depends  a lot on throttling.


----------



## mashie (Jun 4, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> 6 Mbps x45= 270 Mbps x.125= 33.75 MBps


I have no idea what you are on about.

All the numbers I provided are Mbps.


----------

